# New Medicare cards coming



## Don M. (Mar 26, 2018)

Retirees will start getting new Medicare cards in coming weeks...and it will take the better part of the year before everyone gets their card.  These cards will No longer use the SS number.  If you've moved recently, it might be a good idea to go to the Medicare web site, and verify your address, so the card isn't sent to the wrong place.  Also, there will probably be a bunch of "scammers" calling seniors asking for personal info during this transition, so be aware, and cautious about any info you give to a caller.  

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/retirees-medicare-cards-164135858.html


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Don,thanks for the info and the link,appreciate it Sue


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 26, 2018)

It's about time.   For years people have been warned about safeguarding their SS #s  while any goober in the doctor's office can be running off copies of it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 26, 2018)

I hope they're plastic.  Mine is getting frayed at the edges.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 30, 2018)

Medicare will *NEVER* call you so if you get a call end it. (Can't say "hang up" anymore- nothing to hang up on!!)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks for the heads-up Don, I recently got my first Medicare card and it does have my SS# on it, will be nice to get another without that info visible.


----------



## n_brown (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks, good to know.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 3, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> It's about time.   For years people have been warned about safeguarding their SS #s  while any goober in the doctor's office can be running off copies of it.



Remain vigilant, they can run off copies of these cards just as easily. SS numbers have floated around for years, the other data is just as valuable.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2018)

I just received my Medicare bill in the mail and there was an insert about a new card coming in the future, with a new number that I will have to write on my checks.  I haven't had to use my Medicare card at all yet, but it will be nice if my SS# isn't on it if I do have to take it with me somewhere.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 7, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just received my Medicare bill in the mail and there was an insert about a new card coming in the future, with a new number that I will have to write on my checks.  I haven't had to use my Medicare card at all yet, but it will be nice if my SS# isn't on it if I do have to take it with me somewhere.



Why do you have to write it on your checks?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2018)

JB in SC said:


> Why do you have to write it on your checks?



On the premium bill it instructs you to be sure to write your medicare number on your check.  Paying any bills with checks they always say to write your account number, etc. on the check.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 7, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> On the premium bill it instructs you to be sure to write your medicare number on your check.  Paying any bills with checks they always say to write your account number, etc. on the check.



Thanks, my premium is deducted from my SS.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2018)

JB in SC said:


> Thanks, my premium is deducted from my SS.



Yes, when I'm on SS, mine will be deducted also.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2018)

It's about time they removed the SS numbers from the Medicare cards!  For all these years, they have been giving us mixed signals, telling us to carry our Medicare card around with us, but not to have our SS card (or number) in our wallet. This is a great idea, which is long overdue!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 12, 2018)

JB in SC said:


> Remain vigilant, they can run off copies of these cards just as easily. SS numbers have floated around for years, the other data is just as valuable.



I'm not as worried about them copying a medicare card that doesn't have my SS# on it.   I get statements from Medicare when they receive a claim on my behalf, so I would know if anyone was trying to file against my Medicare benefit.   I just don't want anyone opening credit or buying a house with my Social Security number and stolen identity.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 12, 2018)

*My husband got his a few days ago

*


----------



## Don M. (Apr 22, 2018)

Just saw this...worth passing along.  The Scammers are increasing their calls, etc., trying to get SS and/or new Medicare card numbers.  Be Aware!!!

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/04/22/medicare-id-scam-targets-seniors-receiving-new-cards.print.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2018)

Has anyone else besides Marie's husband received their new Medicare card?  I haven't got mine yet.


----------



## Don M. (May 4, 2018)

I got this in my e-mail a couple of days ago...it looks like it will take a few months for everyone to receive their new cards.

https://www.medicare.gov/newcard/?u...glish&utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery


----------



## C'est Moi (May 4, 2018)

No, I haven't.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 1, 2018)

it's about time they got hip to not having the SS numbers on the cards. They tell you not to carry your SS number with you, yet your medical card shows the number. I chose Aetna HMO which I guess is considered a medigap policy. They sent out card which we were told we had to use rather than the one sent by SS. Our cards have an ID number that does not contain any part of our SS number and that was a relief.


----------



## Beth Ward (Sep 5, 2018)

I finally got my new Medicare Card today.  I took pictures of front and back and emailed to my two daughters.  They have pictures on their IPhones of all my important paperwork.  Do all of you have supplemental insurance?  I do and it cost me $187. A month.  October 1st, it is going up to $206.  I know it is because of my husband terminal brain cancer and death.  Since he died, I broke my hip and was in a rehab center for a month.  Plus had a breast lump biopsy.  I can not complain about cost of insurance.  My husband or myself have never had to pay a penny.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2018)

I just received my new Medicare card today, plan to shred the old one.  Looks like the new one doesn't need your signature on it either, which is good.  Beth, I have been with Kaiser for decades, so when I qualified for Medicare I just switched to their Advantage Plan at $0 premium per month.  Hope your hip has healed and no longer giving you pain or discomfort.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 21, 2018)

Beth Ward said:


> I finally got my new Medicare Card today.  I took pictures of front and back and emailed to my two daughters.  They have pictures on their IPhones of all my important paperwork.  Do all of you have supplemental insurance?  I do and it cost me $187. A month.  October 1st, it is going up to $206.  I know it is because of my husband terminal brain cancer and death.  Since he died, I broke my hip and was in a rehab center for a month.  Plus had a breast lump biopsy.  I can not complain about cost of insurance.  My husband or myself have never had to pay a penny.



as with most things in life , nothing is ever a problem until it is a problem . then it becomes apparent how  many times ,   less in insurance premiums  ends up costing you more  then a full comprehensive coverage plan would have .


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2018)

We got ours Wednesday this week. No SS number.


----------



## jujube (Sep 21, 2018)

I still haven't received mine.  I'm always bringing up the rear.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 21, 2018)

Got mine about three weeks ago


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 21, 2018)

I got mine last week. Now the problem will be remembering to give my doctors, etc. my new number when I see them. Maybe they will ask for it!


----------



## Colleen (Sep 24, 2018)

We just got ours today. What weird numbers! We thought it was a scam.

Several years ago when we lived in TX, I worked for a medical billing company and one of my duties was finding people that had skipped out and never paid their medical bills. We had a computer program that allowed us to track anyone and it mainly used their SS#. Our employer advised us to check our own SS# and make sure no one was using it. When I ran my husbands I found it had been used by 3 other people.....2 in CA and 1 in FL. We assumed it was illegals. The interesting part about it was, we went to the SS office and showed them the information and they said there wasn't anything they could do about it.


----------



## gennie (Sep 24, 2018)

Got mine last week.  It's sure not a number I'll ever commit to memory but I guess that's the way it is meant to be.


----------

